#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [其他] 我家的動物紙模大軍~~~

## wingwolf

我也不知道我爲什麽會有這種非常非常非常消耗紙的愛好……（被炸
前幾天剛做完一個，於是決定把之前做過的紙模都貼上來XD

這是最早做的一只灰狼（綠狼？）
好多黑線啊……

點擊以顯示隱藏內容






好可愛的哈士奇，雖說是外表是幼犬，實際上這只相當大……

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







帥氣的白狼，脖子上的鬃毛的制作比它看起來要麻煩的多……
話說這只身材超級好（喂）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容








《塞爾達傳說：時之笛》裏的小馬
四只蹄子是難點，當時沒有粘好，於是可憐的小馬站不穩~~~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







這是最近完成的天馬，超大只的，立起來和我的筆記本差不多高（當然筆記本也是立著的）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







---------------------------------9月2日新增部分---------------------------------

最近剛開學有些無聊(?)，所以就去學校打印店印了很多圖紙來做XD
於是我的紙模大軍成員目前正在飛速增加中……

郊狼，只用了一張紙，但是相似度頗高
不過學校的打印機沒墨水了，於是……這只小郊郊的身體看起來像是被烤熟了似的（誤很大）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







鳄魚，同樣的一張紙制作，同樣的顔色失真（原本應該是綠色的……）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







鬣狗，依然是一張紙，顔色變成紫色的了，好奇幻  :Mr. Green:  

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







目前手頭還有一大堆圖紙，大概很快又可以更新了  :Mr. Green:  
---------------------------------9/5更新----------------------------------------

母獅，相當奇幻的紫色XD

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







老虎，不知道是什麽原因，感覺腿貼得有些錯位，一條後腿嚴重骨折……

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







公獅，依然是相當奇幻的紫色XDD，還有那個腦袋超像修女（炸飛

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







依然還剩兩個圖紙，繼續制作中……
---------------------------------9/9更新----------------------------------------

老鷹，腦袋小小的但也有威勢

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







依然是雄獅，超大的腦袋相當有氣概（可惜身上感覺沒毛了）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容








話說這些真的用了好多紙…… 
所以好孩子不要學（再次被打

最後感謝觀看XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

歐.. 天啊 !!

阿羽除了畫圖好跟寫文好之外，沒想到手藝也好，根本是樂園的創作奇才
當然我想要支持一下身材超級好的白狼（有私心 XD）

其中感到很漂亮，很有美感的是天馬
將來在某些手工藝展覽上擺滿桌是有可能的，因為簡直是專業級的作品

----------


## 奇奇

WOW 真的超強欸!
看到阿羽這樣的作品倒是讓我聯想到燈籠呢!
也許阿羽也可以用比較透明的紙製作,
再在裡面放個燈泡之類的,
這樣元宵節就好玩了XD
(你想累死阿羽呀?

滿羨慕手工好的人,
我的手滿殘的....

----------


## 嵐霖

哇哇~~!!好強喔!!
神級作品..小的甘拜下風(你根本就不會啊!!
每隻都做的栩栩如生呢!
顏色也是自己上的嗎OWO??
那隻奇奇做的好像喔~~
拿來做燈籠好像不錯(?
話說天馬會不會站不穩啊@@?
順帶一問
這些是百分之百紙做嗎@@??
裡面有沒有什麼內建等..?
想做一個看看>W<(不是說不要學了嗎!?

----------


## wingwolf

發現我仿佛忘了說一件很重要的事情
這些紙模並不是純原創啊……（那些原創的在搬家的時候都消失了~~~）
這裏： http://www.3dzhimo.com/ 
裏面有很多很多的紙模圖紙，可以下載，再打印在紙上，就可以自己動手玩了XD
另外那裏還有紙模迷做好了的模型，那些才叫大師啊~~~~~~

To 老大
謝謝老大的贊賞  :Embarassed:  
不過我是很典型的興趣超廣泛但每一種都僅僅是“興趣”級別的那種  :Mr. Green:  

To 奇奇
話說紙燈籠的做法仿佛是用竹子編外形、糊上宣紙、裏面安裝火燭，所以和紙膜的做法還是有些差別就是了
不過這倒是不錯的注意，以後找時間來玩玩XD（喂你）
說到手工，我小時候就很喜歡做汽車的紙模（爲什麽不做動物呢？因爲兒童動物紙模太簡單了啊~~）[炸

To 嵐霖
放心，天馬站得穩，畢竟是三點式支撐點有三個XD
沒錯是用紙做的，都用的是A4紙
不過做天馬的時候，很後悔選擇那種粘了膠水會變得很軟的薄紙……
想要做紙模的話，可以去前面提到的那個網站下載圖紙呢
建議用厚紙來打印（不過這樣仿佛更消耗紙？）

感謝三位的回複^^

----------


## 奇奇

阿羽想的太複雜了吧?
現在燈籠的做法很多元xD?
只要"像"應該就好了~
也就是說只要放個燈在裡面他就是燈籠了(欸?
記得小學美術課常常做呢 :Very Happy: 
當然也不可能用紙糊,或是用竹子...

元宵節的時候中正紀念堂外面都會賣動物造型的燈籠
(台灣的某個元宵節會有燈籠展的景點
他也不是用有點透明的紙,而是不透明的普通厚紙
阿羽想做的話應該只要買個小燈泡,
再塞到裡面就好了~
<這麼詳細就是要逼人家做嗎?

----------


## wingwolf

原來現在的燈籠是這樣做的啊，看來我真的老了
感謝奇奇  :Very Happy:  
所以在紙模裏面放個燈泡，塞紙模裏面，然後用根電線牽著吊起來就可以了？
看來挺有趣的XDD
有空來玩玩看好了
不過我很懶

----------


## wingwolf

新增一大堆
最近剛開學，很閑、真的很閑（炸

這一些做完後，全部放在架子上
然後——
這簡直像個動物園（誤很大）

----------


## 羅傑

有機張是相機問題還是....
印到沒墨水了XD?

感覺好浪費墨水說

下次試試看去買卡紙來做XD?

順便做一隻給我(不要臉樣

----------


## 野狼1991

噗!(看到那狂噴這樣XD"
令我訝異的羽狼的耐心
因為前陣子也有迷紙模
一開始也是興致很高的找一張狼要來黏
然後因為它的身體曲線真的不知道要怎麼凹(耶?
所以黏完一個頭就擺起來了(喂!!<===真的很沒耐心
所以看完羽狼這些動物園大軍(誤
1991除了佩服就是佩服!!!

尤其是那一隻狼(一看就知道很複雜的那種XD"
還有天馬(光體型與姿勢就知道它很魔王XD"

雖然羽狼謙虛說昰興趣,但能這樣也真的是很了不起ˊˇˋ

----------


## 冥獄o玥

哇，就算是紙做的看起來也都好威風阿
特別喜歡那隻天馬，看起來就好強大~
紙做的，好厲害，難度應該頗高的
話說有雄獅為什麼沒有奶油獅

----------


## 紅峽青燦

青背也喜歡做紙模耶
但青背是拿一張卡紙
自己畫線稿
自己才自己黏
也因此很慢
現在才產出三隻而已
都是狼
改天找到的時候拍個照獻獻醜吧
(眾獸:青背你做完都亂丟去哪了?)


其實青背覺得紙模超佔空間啊

----------


## 尊o葆葆

哇~~好強哦
連老鷹也出來了><
老鷹超高難度的說
小哈!好可愛哦>"<
有控的時候也來學習看看XD
天馬好漂亮哦!!小馬也好可愛>"<

----------


## wingwolf

首先感謝大家的觀看和回複^^

To 羅傑
沒錯，顔色奇怪的就是因爲沒有墨水了
所以這浪費墨水的打印工作就交給學校的打印店來做吧（炸飛
用卡紙嗎？這是好主意呢，話說以前有用街上派發的宣傳卡片做過龍XDDD

To 野狼1991
耐心還好啊，在學校裏時，無聊時做一做，有事或做膩了就先暫時放一邊，等想起了再做
話說天馬就因爲時做時停，整整一個學期才做完~~~~
而在家裏就那一堆剪刀膠水等工具和圖紙，再加上幾張DVD，一邊看電影一邊慢慢做，一個下午應該可以完成吧XD
圖紙上沒有標示的話，折疊凹凸真的很費神呢
像那條白狼，脖子上的那圈鬃毛其實被粘上取下了很多次，因爲那毛的卷曲折疊真的相當複雜，又沒有教程（汗
做多了有經驗就好啦  :Mr. Green:  

To 冥獄o玥
看起來是挺威風的呢，可惜這是真正的“紙老虎”，一點也不敢用力抓啊~~~
只能安安穩穩地放在櫃子裏觀賞，不能當毛絨玩具來抱了（炸飛

To 紅峽青背
自己畫圖紙，那是相當強啊！
我以前也試過自己畫圖紙玩紙模，那真的是既需要耐心又需要空間想象還需要精準度的活兒！
很想看青背的狼呢XD
至於占空間……（望向已經被擠滿的櫃子~~~）

To 妮蕊o
其實那只老鷹算是比較簡單的一只，就是身體很多部分的連接處比較難粘
妮蕊o也可以嘗試著做一做哦，只不過之前那個免費的紙模網站改成積分制了
不知道哪裏還可以找到下載免費圖紙的地方……

----------

